
How many American atheists are there really? - jseliger
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/4/13/15258496/american-atheists-how-many
======
makecheck
It is hard to accurately assess _anything_ when large groups of people have
made it abundantly clear that they will _harshly prejudge you_ based on your
reply.

I don't want the answer to a question like this, I want a society where people
have no reason to care what the answer is.

~~~
orionblastar
I agree. Someone being an atheist or not has nothing to do with what HN
covers. Instead focus on what skills, education, and experience one has. Don't
discriminate by religion or atheism.

